# New Diver 65 Bronze Bezel 40mm



## B_M_F_710

Just picked this up today!


----------



## Skim_Milk

Congrats on a Beautiful watch. We need more pics!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

So curious how the bezel ages and how easy it is to clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B_M_F_710

I will keep an update on the patina of the bronze. This will be my daily worn watch so should see results soon..


----------



## Earl Grey

B_M_F_710 said:


> I will keep an update on the patina of the bronze. This will be my daily worn watch so should see results soon..


Cool. Looking forward to the patina updates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

very nice!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

What a perfect daily, isn’t that strap incredibly comfortable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

This is one of those times when "so many watches - so little money" really hits me hard. |>


----------



## Toothbras

Looks great, tried one on yesterday and really liked it, though the one I saw had a too thick rubber strap, yours is much nicer


----------



## B_M_F_710

sticky said:


> This is one of those times when "so many watches - so little money" really hits me hard. |>


Yeah, 
Cant wait to get my NATO on it though. Ugly AF!


----------



## B_M_F_710

Toothbras said:


> Looks great, tried one on yesterday and really liked it, though the one I saw had a too thick rubber strap, yours is much nicer


Yeah the strap is comfortable, just looks like garbage.


----------



## CaliMex

Congratulations on your new Oris!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Congratulations are due all over again. It looks simply lovely on that Nato.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I handled one of the blue dial versions recently at a watch event and it's an absolute show-stopper. The way the patina ages the bronze is really stunning when offset by the deep blue of the dial, great watch


----------



## B_M_F_710

sticky said:


> Congratulations are due all over again. It looks simply lovely on that Nato.


Thank you,
The strap is Cranberry red. Really accents the rose gold/black and bronze.


----------



## B_M_F_710

In the C43 AMG


----------



## BudLynn

That thing is a BEAUTY. I love how subtle the difference appears.


----------



## B_M_F_710

Couple pictures on another strap. Still no patina.. I don't want to force it..


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

I would love one that was two tone gold and stainless... drool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timboogeyman

Would love to see one of these with a bracelet!


----------



## B_M_F_710

May be parting with the 65 soon. Just picked up this 16220 with silver dial.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

B_M_F_710 said:


> May be parting with the 65 soon. Just picked up this 16220 with silver dial.


Unless u need to get rid of the 65 to cover some of the cost of that why not hang on to both? Two completely different watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denidem17

I love that gilt dial. It will look great with a nicely patinated bronze bezel. This is made for a bond nato strap in my opinion.


----------



## B_M_F_710

That is the strap its on now, black/grey


----------



## raheelc

Great watch! I just picked up the same on a bracelet:


----------



## mplsabdullah

Just had a look at one of these yesterday. Really great looking watches. I really prefer them over the 42mm versions.


----------



## raheelc

Yep! I've been wearing mine since Monday. Great, slim profile and extremely comfortable. Bronze still looks brand new, waiting for patina to start developing.


----------



## YODAHAWK

raheelc said:


> Yep! I've been wearing mine since Monday. Great, slim profile and extremely comfortable. Bronze still looks brand new, waiting for patina to start developing.


Can we get some pics? Thinking about getting this one myself

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

YODAHAWK said:


> Can we get some pics? Thinking about getting this one myself
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here you go. If there's something in particular you'd like to see, let me know! Also, I posted some pics a few posts above from a while back.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Thanks! This is going to be my third ‘65. Does the bezel have a protective coating for the bronze so it doesn’t patina? Thought I read that on Instagram.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

I'm honestly not sure if it has a protective coating. That being said, the bezel has not patina'd very much in the last two weeks so it is possible that it does. If it does, I hope it wears off soon so the bezel does start to patina.


----------



## Alwaysontime12

I would love an update. I have yet to see the new bezel with any patina. I want to pull the trigger but not until i see the way it looks against the polished case.


----------



## Buchieboy123

Same here, would be great to see an update on te patina 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

The Bezel did start to patina and fade somewhat. The shiny/polished look the bronze had did fade away to a more dull appearance. Unfortunately I sold the watch last month cuz I picked up and Explorer II, so don't have any pictures. It wasnt nearly as drastic as some other watches, but I'm sure had I kept it, it would have patina'd very nicely. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Buchieboy123

raheelc said:


> The Bezel did start to patina and fade somewhat. The shiny/polished look the bronze had did fade away to a more dull appearance. Unfortunately I sold the watch last month cuz I picked up and Explorer II, so don't have any pictures. It wasnt nearly as drastic as some other watches, but I'm sure had I kept it, it would have patina'd very nicely.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks! Did it look better with the patina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hefty

I see in one of your Instagram shots, your 65's on one of Oris's own black NATOs –.did you have to order it separately? Going through the oris.ch site, the only 'textile' strap the bronze bezel 65 would appear to be offered on is a brown one… Is this something I can spec at the AD?


----------



## Hefty

I see in one of your Instagram shots, your 65's on one of Oris's own black NATOs – did you have to order it separately? Going through the oris.ch site, the only 'textile' strap the bronze bezel 65 would appear to be offered on is a brown one… Is this something I can spec at the AD?


----------



## Hefty

Oops, apologies for the duplicate reply, my bad


----------



## dan.05

It was a lovely watch. Very retro looking. It went well with a nato but could have done a metal or leather strap just as nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ruggs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kylevuong

Congrats, hope you will enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## raheelc

Buchieboy123 said:


> Thanks! Did it look better with the patina?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies, somehow missed your post. I would say it looked great with the patina, as it didn't look all green and funky as some other bronze watches that have forced patina do.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc

Hefty said:


> I see in one of your Instagram shots, your 65's on one of Oris's own black NATOs - did you have to order it separately? Going through the oris.ch site, the only 'textile' strap the bronze bezel 65 would appear to be offered on is a brown one&#8230; Is this something I can spec at the AD?


Yep, I ordered the black NATO separately from an AD (The Watchmaker in Boston). It's something you'll have to buy separately as the bronze Oris 65 does not come with the black NATO Option. It runs about $240-250 brand new. I'm selling mine in the forums, since I sold my Oris. PM me if you're interested in it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Buchieboy123

raheelc said:


> Apologies, somehow missed your post. I would say it looked great with the patina, as it didn't look all green and funky as some other bronze watches that have forced patina do.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks for the response. Still waiting for more patina samples before buying one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jubbaa

I love the profile of these watches .
I have the Oris redbar that also has the bronze bezel , mine hasn't started to age yet .


----------



## Blaughva

Beautiful!


----------



## raheelc

Buchieboy123 said:


> Thanks for the response. Still waiting for more patina samples before buying one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say buy your own and make your own sample 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Buchieboy123

raheelc said:


> I say buy your own and make your own sample
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Agree! Its a pretty good piece, surprised to see that it is better in person than in photos 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

I tried one of these on with leather strap today. I must say it was excellent. Too bad the AD is as unprofessional as they come. I'll be going grey if I buy.


----------



## raheelc

davek35 said:


> I tried one of these on with leather strap today. I must say it was excellent. Too bad the AD is as unprofessional as they come. I'll be going grey if I buy.


I was at the NYC watch fair earlier today, and saw the bronze 40mm. Really made me regret selling the one I had lol. It's a great watch.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## requiemjp

raheelc said:


> I was at the NYC watch fair earlier today, and saw the bronze 40mm. Really made me regret selling the one I had lol. It's a great watch.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I was there too
Really like the watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokkodai

these watches just came up on my radar, I will be going to an AD here in Calgary, AB.
let's see how my AD experience will unfold.. and I'm curious to know what kind of offer they will make


----------

